# Oris Aquis Black Dial with Orange Markers -- My favorite Aquis yet.



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

This year at Baselworld, Oris introduced several new dive watches. As it has done in the last several years, all of these new releases were in the ProDiver and Aquis part of the line. While I can't speak for Oris as a whole, at Topper, the best selling part of the Aquis line for the past several years has been the 43mm Aquis Date. After all, it is the only ceramic bezel watch in the store that retails for under $2,000, and the matt finish on the bezel is particularly interesting. (The Aquis Date Ceramic retails for $1,650 on strap and $1,850 on bracelet)

We recently took delivery of a new variation of the 43mm Aquis that I think will be this year's best selling Oris; a black dial with orange. While it isn't very different from the existing black dial, the introduction of a third color gives the watch a lot of life. The changes are indeed very subtle. The only real difference between the new watch and the existing black dial date Aquis is that the white lume strips on the hands, hour markers on the dial, and circle inside the triangle in the bezel are now all orange. There is still considerable white on the watch as well, as all of the white arabic markers on the bezel are identical to the older Aquis Date. Does the addition of the third color make this the best Aquis 43mm Date yet?









_The new Oris Aquis 43mm with Orange markers (left) is almost identical to the one with white markers (right)

_








_Like the model with white markers, the ceramic bezel of the new Aquis 43mm features a smooth brushed finish ceramic bezel. In contrast, the blue and green dial versions of the Aquis feature high polish bezels.

_



































_Though only 43mm, the Aquis wears larger than the 44mm TT1 Date model. The Aquis is cylindrical, while the TT1 Diver is probably features a bezel that's only around 42mm._


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)

I love it! My blue is fantastic, and I've been thinking about adding a black. I've got three other black divers and just couldn't justify it. I don't have anything with orange... Yet.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

I don't like it. Not sure why, but in the Aquis line the gray Ti with small seconds is my fav


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I had planned on adding the orange handed Aquis to my hoard until I saw the DLC Aquis Oris have just launched.


----------



## tumbler (Nov 26, 2011)

I would love to see the orange markers on a blue dial. On the black dial, I still prefer the white markers. Overall, not a bad option though.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I love it. It is just like the small seconds orange and black in the older case style. I will probably pick one up soon...of course from Rob and Topper.


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

It's nice...

Not "TT1 Black & Orange on a wave dial" nice, but still nice.


----------



## Rawicz (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't like it to be honest, I own blue dial and it's very calm, classic diver. Orange markers are kind of odd with this dial.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

orange markers would rule, if only the bezel also came with orange numbers and markings.


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)

YUP!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

As an avid collector of Oris watches I can honestly say that I have never been so divided as I am between the orange Aquis and the DLC Aquis. The DLC won JUST. In ideal world the AD would have a 2 for 1 offer on but that's about as likely as me growing my hair back.


----------



## blbarron (Jun 22, 2010)

One of my fav's in the new Aquis line, plan on picking this one up in the next month or so, can't wait!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

sticky said:


> As an avid collector of Oris watches I can honestly say that I have never been so divided as I am between the orange Aquis and the DLC Aquis. The DLC won JUST. In ideal world the AD would have a 2 for 1 offer on but that's about as likely as me growing my hair back.


would be interesting if the DLC came with a bracelet option, just to see how much it would also cost


----------



## TTL (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is available in the new 40mm version?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

TTL said:


> Does anyone know if this is available in the new 40mm version?


Hi TTL, Oris haven't exactly got a reputation for updating their website promptly (understatement of the century) but they have at least got round to updating the Aquis section and although the 43mm watch is there in all its glory there is no sign of a 40mm one.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Is there anyone out there who can post some pictures of this watch with the orange markers? I don't see many on this site. Love the watch but would like to see some real pics along with any comments about owning one.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## smarty82 (Feb 7, 2011)

What a great looking watch, I'm really thinking of getting one but I'm worried my wrists are too small, this would be my first Oris and I know they come up a bit big. I have gshocks, a tissot prc200 and a tag Monaco. I was wondering if the tag Monaco is a similar sort of size a depth? Is the Oris a heaven watch to wear?


----------

